# Losing my mind (ISO breeder near CO)



## BdoubleD (Oct 4, 2020)

now that the family and I are settled into a place we plan on staying at for a good long while, the subject of a family dog has intensified. I'm trying to surprise everyone with and actual pup, or at least a waiting list spot for Christmas. We are looking for a working line gsd. Love the all black and darker colored short coat dogs. With 4 & 8 yo kids, friendly is obviously a must. But plan on obedience, and at least some personal protection training asap.
This would be the 1st time myself, or my wife has had a registeres dog. I'm quite frankly finding the process of finding a trust worthy breeder to be maddening. I'll find one that looks promising, then check reviews not on their website, and get scared. 
We live in CO Springs. And I'm willing to drive out of state if it's the right beeeder. Does anyone have a recommendation for this line of dog? Preferably near, but far is okay too. Thank you for any help.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I spent some time looking at WL breeders in Colorado, but couldn't find any that I was happy with. 

Marsha, a member on the forum @mnm has very nice looking dogs. She's located in Nebraska. 

[email protected]

Good luck with your search!


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

I think you really handcuff yourself by limiting to local breeders, especially when you aren’t in a place with lots of breeders. If I only wanted to use local breeders in California, I would have a plethora of options. It’s not like that for most. I would broaden your search area to at least the rest of the country and look at shipping options. Who do you intend to train with? All protection training isn’t equal, and most of the trainers aren’t good.


----------



## pam (Apr 6, 2009)

Marsha has a new litter on the ground right now, but has several individuals on a waiting list. It is possible that one or two pups may still be available. She produces excellent temperaments. Protection training requires a great deal of time and constant maintenance. As above, it also requires an excellent trainer and those are difficult to find. A bad one can completely ruin the best dog. With small kids and their friends running in and out, you need a bullet proof management plan if you pursue that type of training. Most working line shepherds will put on a display that is impressive enough to the uninvited. Most owners are not willing/able to maintain the training required to keep themselves and the dog in shape to work.

Good luck


----------



## BdoubleD (Oct 4, 2020)

Bearshandler said:


> I think you really handcuff yourself by limiting to local breeders, especially when you aren’t in a place with lots of breeders. If I only wanted to use local breeders in California, I would have a plethora of options. It’s not like that for most. I would broaden your search area to at least the rest of the country and look at shipping options. Who do you intend to train with? All protection training isn’t equal, and most of the trainers aren’t good.


I am willing to travel cost to cost if i feel good about the breeder. Obviously someone close would be optimal so I could visit the site. But travel isn't the biggest problem. So if you have a person you like send me a link and I will gladly check them out. Our neighbor works with the police, and is friends with the trainer. Plus there are other seemingly reputable trainers in our area. I'm just having trouble finding a breeder at the moment. 


tim_s_adams said:


> I spent some time looking at WL breeders in Colorado, but couldn't find any that I was happy with.
> 
> Marsha, a member on the forum @mnm has very nice looking dogs. She's located in Nebraska.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I will check out the site.


----------



## BdoubleD (Oct 4, 2020)

pam said:


> Marsha has a new litter on the ground right now, but has several individuals on a waiting list. It is possible that one or two pups may still be available. She produces excellent temperaments. Protection training requires a great deal of time and constant maintenance. As above, it also requires an excellent trainer and those are difficult to find. A bad one can completely ruin the best dog. With small kids and their friends running in and out, you need a bullet proof management plan if you pursue that type of training. Most working line shepherds will put on a display that is impressive enough to the uninvited. Most owners are not willing/able to maintain the training required to keep themselves and the dog in shape to work.
> 
> Good luck


Did she have a web site, or just email?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Proximity is definitely not the most important thing. I’m in the San Francisco Bay Area and my current girl came from Salida, Colorado, a couple hours from you. The breeder has only had a couple litters and I don’t know if she plans to have another any time soon.

Prior to that, Halo came from Connecticut, and Dena and Keefer came from Portland, OR.


----------



## berno von der seeweise (Mar 8, 2020)

I think the best thing anyone in this position can do is educate yourself and be honest about what you really want out of your new dog. Not even the world's most trustworthy breeder is able to read your mind. 



https://www.searchdogs.co.nz/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Volhard-Puppy-Aptitude-Test.pdf


----------



## BdoubleD (Oct 4, 2020)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Proximity is definitely not the most important thing. I’m in the San Francisco Bay Area and my current girl came from Salida, Colorado, a couple hours from you. The breeder has only had a couple litters and I don’t know if she plans to have another any time soon.
> 
> Prior to that, Halo came from Connecticut, and Dena and Keefer came from Portland, OR.


It would be nice, but at this point I'd be happy if I could just feel confident. Wasn't prepared for the rabbit hole I'd be going down, and starting to feel overwhelmed.


----------



## berno von der seeweise (Mar 8, 2020)

in other words rather than trusting anybody else to tell you what you want, figure it out for yourself and start screening litters wherever you find them


----------



## BdoubleD (Oct 4, 2020)

berno von der seeweise said:


> I think the best thing anyone in this position can do is educate yourself and be honest about what you really want out of your new dog. Not even the world's most trustworthy breeder is able to read your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.searchdogs.co.nz/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Volhard-Puppy-Aptitude-Test.pdf


I'm trying to, just wasn't expecting to have to become an expert.


berno von der seeweise said:


> in other words rather than trusting anybody else to tell you what you want, figure it out for yourself and start screening litters wherever you find them


I know what I want. Just seeing what breeders people have had good experiences with.


----------



## BdoubleD (Oct 4, 2020)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Proximity is definitely not the most important thing. I’m in the San Francisco Bay Area and my current girl came from Salida, Colorado, a couple hours from you. The breeder has only had a couple litters and I don’t know if she plans to have another any time soon.
> 
> Prior to that, Halo came from Connecticut, and Dena and Keefer came from Portland, OR.


If you could message me the Salida breeders name, I'd like to check them out.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Proximity is definitely not the most important thing. I’m in the San Francisco Bay Area and my current girl came from Salida, Colorado, a couple hours from you. The breeder has only had a couple litters and I don’t know if she plans to have another any time soon.
> 
> Prior to that, Halo came from Connecticut, and Dena and Keefer came from Portland, OR.


Did you visit the kennels and meet the dogs or were they shipped? I’ve always met every breeder I bought from, so far.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

I bought my newest dog from Aus dem Tal. He is a social dog with good drives. He may fit what you are looking for. He can also be a lot of dog if you aren't prepared. There are a lot of threads on here recently about working line breeders. Feuergarten also has a litter due soon I believe. She may have dogs that fit has well.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I spent 2 days traveling to get my latest puppy from another country. The inconvenience and expense are inconsequential considering the 12+ year commitment when undertaking a new dog. Find a breeder you trust and get a dog. Don't hamstring yourself geographically or put yourself on a timeline. Get the dog you want.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

BdoubleD said:


> If you could message me the Salida breeders name, I'd like to check them out.


Are you on FB? She does not have a website or a page for her kennel but she has a page for her training club and a personal page.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Proximity is definitely not the most important thing. I’m in the San Francisco Bay Area and my current girl came from Salida, Colorado, a couple hours from you. The breeder has only had a couple litters and I don’t know if she plans to have another any time soon.
> 
> Prior to that, Halo came from Connecticut, and Dena and Keefer came from Portland, OR.


Do you know Connie Sutherland?


----------



## BdoubleD (Oct 4, 2020)

LuvShepherds said:


> Did you visit the kennels and meet the dogs or were they shipped? I’ve always met every breeder I bought from, so far.


Was going to set up a visit with one this week. Pics look great. She was nice on the phone. But there were a few concerns. Wrote another about a specific dog. Asked about a visit. Saw some discouraging reviews on a forum. May hear back tomorrow. I asked 3 vet office's if they had a breeder they've worked with and trust. The answer was no. Wrote a local akc club, but never heard back. Wrote a shuBut If I choose a breeder near by, i will def visit. 


LuvShepherds said:


> Did you visit the kennels and meet the dogs or were they shipped? I’ve always met every breeder I bought from, so far.


The quick answer is not yet. Was planning on making an appointment for this week with one. Waiting to hear back from another one. I've written a local akc club but never heard back. And hopefully the Denver SCHUTZHUND club will write back soon with some recommendations .


----------



## BdoubleD (Oct 4, 2020)

Bearshandler said:


> I bought my newest dog from Aus dem Tal. He is a social dog with good drives. He may fit what you are looking for. He can also be a lot of dog if you aren't prepared. There are a lot of threads on here recently about working line breeders. Feuergarten also has a litter due soon I believe. She may have dogs that fit has well.


I'm willing to travel. Outside the US may be a stretch.


----------



## BdoubleD (Oct 4, 2020)

David Winners said:


> Do you know Connie Sutherland?


I do not, but will look her up


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

BdoubleD said:


> I do not, but will look her up


I was speaking with Debbie. She's in the Bay area.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

BdoubleD said:


> I'm willing to travel. Outside the US may be a stretch.


Those are both U.S breeders.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

BdoubleD said:


> Was going to set up a visit with one this week. Pics look great. She was nice on the phone. But there were a few concerns. Wrote another about a specific dog. Asked about a visit. Saw some discouraging reviews on a forum. May hear back tomorrow. I asked 3 vet office's if they had a breeder they've worked with and trust. The answer was no. Wrote a local akc club, but never heard back. Wrote a shuBut If I choose a breeder near by, i will def visit. She
> 
> The quick answer is not yet. Was planning on making an appointment for this week with one. Waiting to hear back from another one. I've written a local akc club but never heard back. And hopefully the Denver *SCHUTZHUND *club will write back soon with some recommendations .


Can you please edit this post so it says what you mean?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

David Winners said:


> I was speaking with Debbie. She's in the Bay area.


No, I’ve never heard of her. Does she have a kennel name?


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Bearshandler said:


> Those are both U.S breeders.


Does Carma have a litter coming up?


----------



## BdoubleD (Oct 4, 2020)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Are you on FB? She does not have a website or a page for her kennel but she has a page for her training club and a personal page.


I am on fb. What is the namd to search for?


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> No, I’ve never heard of her. Does she have a kennel name?


She's a mod on Leerburg and WDF. I just wondered if you knew her. She's close to you.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

David Winners said:


> Does Carma have a litter coming up?


Its a daughter from her B litter.


----------



## BdoubleD (Oct 4, 2020)

David Winners said:


> Can you please edit this post so it says what you mean?


I was trying to delete it but couldn't figure out how. I'm sorry. I wrote a 2nd response


----------



## BdoubleD (Oct 4, 2020)

David Winners said:


> She's a mod on Leerburg and WDF. I just wondered if you knew her. She's close to you.


I will try and contact her


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

BdoubleD said:


> I am on fb. What is the namd to search for?


Her name is Marsha Boggs, the club is Ouray Working Dog Club. She has a huge property, they do lots of training seminars there and she also teaches some obedience classes.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

v d Traumwolfen aka Marsha Seck has been breeding for quite some time....she started off with a female, Elsa/Enni, from my Basha (Bianka v Spitzbubezwinger, Sch3, IPO3, KKL - a female I imported from Belgium who produced several Nationally competitive dogs, including her Archer, who was a WUSV team member with Dave Kroyer)....Almost every one of Basha's progeny, grand and great grand progeny are super family dogs as well as working or competition dogs. Her upcoming females, Neon and Dragon are related to my dogs - Neon a daughter of my V Komet, IPO1, IPG2 KKl, and Dragon a great granddaugher 2x of Basha via Elsa via Jagr (2X National top ten, WUSV selection trial). I believe the litter she has right now (by Pfalcon Wolfstraum, BH only because of covid restrictions) is sold. A good freind of mine here in Pittsburgh has a Pfalcon x Zulu pup and she is just a super nice pup.....a lady who had a male from my G litter is on the list for this current Q litter as well.

My goals are for super solid companion dogs who can be trained and titled in more than just IPG - but have to be good companions first. I have seen and had many of the Traumwolfen dogs here in my home for periods of time, and am comfortable saying that a dual purpose - ie companion and sport - dog is being produced there as well. Neon will be the next to be bred - just got the paperwork back on her from Germany and her hips, elbows and back are all certified clear, as well as being DM clear.

I believe North Platte is within a reasonable day to overnight trip from Denver.

Lee


----------



## BdoubleD (Oct 4, 2020)

wolfstraum said:


> v d Traumwolfen aka Marsha Seck has been breeding for quite some time....she started off with a female, Elsa/Enni, from my Basha (Bianka v Spitzbubezwinger, Sch3, IPO3, KKL - a female I imported from Belgium who produced several Nationally competitive dogs, including her Archer, who was a WUSV team member with Dave Kroyer)....Almost every one of Basha's progeny, grand and great grand progeny are super family dogs as well as working or competition dogs. Her upcoming females, Neon and Dragon are related to my dogs - Neon a daughter of my V Komet, IPO1, IPG2 KKl, and Dragon a great granddaugher 2x of Basha via Elsa via Jagr (2X National top ten, WUSV selection trial). I believe the litter she has right now (by Pfalcon Wolfstraum, BH only because of covid restrictions) is sold. A good freind of mine here in Pittsburgh has a Pfalcon x Zulu pup and she is just a super nice pup.....a lady who had a male from my G litter is on the list for this current Q litter as well.
> 
> My goals are for super solid companion dogs who can be trained and titled in more than just IPG - but have to be good companions first. I have seen and had many of the Traumwolfen dogs here in my home for periods of time, and am comfortable saying that a dual purpose - ie companion and sport - dog is being produced there as well. Neon will be the next to be bred - just got the paperwork back on her from Germany and her hips, elbows and back are all certified clear, as well as being DM clear.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info. I'll look her up


----------



## BdoubleD (Oct 4, 2020)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Her name is Marsha Boggs, the club is Ouray Working Dog Club. She has a huge property, they do lots of training seminars there and she also teaches some obedience classes.


Emailed her last night. Thank you again


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

BdoubleD said:


> Did she have a web site, or just email?








Home


Traum Wolfen, traumwolfen, German Shepherd Dog, German Shepherds, Working German Shepherds, German Shepherds Nebraska, AKC CGC Evaluator, German Shepherd Puppies Nebraska, Platte Valley K9 Training Dog Training, Archer von der Traumwolfen, North Platte Nebraska



www.traumwolfen.com






Lee


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

If Oklahoma is not out of your range, you could look into Austerlitz German Shepherd Dogs. They have a website and Facebook page.


----------



## BdoubleD (Oct 4, 2020)

vomlittlehaus said:


> If Oklahoma is not out of your range, you could look into Austerlitz German Shepherd Dogs. They have a website and Facebook page.


I'll look into it. Thank you


----------



## pam (Apr 6, 2009)

BdoubleD said:


> Did she have a web site, or just email?


Traumwolfen site as posted above. Very nice dogs, but you may have to get on a wait list.


----------



## GSD_Milo (Oct 7, 2020)

BdoubleD said:


> now that the family and I are settled into a place we plan on staying at for a good long while, the subject of a family dog has intensified. I'm trying to surprise everyone with and actual pup, or at least a waiting list spot for Christmas. We are looking for a working line gsd. Love the all black and darker colored short coat dogs. With 4 & 8 yo kids, friendly is obviously a must. But plan on obedience, and at least some personal protection training asap.
> This would be the 1st time myself, or my wife has had a registeres dog. I'm quite frankly finding the process of finding a trust worthy breeder to be maddening. I'll find one that looks promising, then check reviews not on their website, and get scared.
> We live in CO Springs. And I'm willing to drive out of state if it's the right beeeder. Does anyone have a recommendation for this line of dog? Preferably near, but far is okay too. Thank you for any help.



HIIIII!

I'm absolutely in love with this breeder (Monette) in Conifer, CO. 
Her and her family are very intentional and provide so many resources, check them out: Geschenk Von Gott German Shepherds – European German Shepherds

*Geschenk Von Gott German Shepherds*
Website
Directions

5.07 Google reviews
Dog breeder in Aspen Park, Colorado

Address: 9888 Fallen Rock Rd, Conifer, CO 80433


----------



## BdoubleD (Oct 4, 2020)

GSD_Milo said:


> HIIIII!
> 
> I'm absolutely in love with this breeder (Monette) in Conifer, CO.
> Her and her family are very intentional and provide so many resources, check them out: Geschenk Von Gott German Shepherds – European German Shepherds
> ...


Thank you. I will


----------



## coolgsd (May 1, 2010)

BdoubleD said:


> . I'm trying to surprise everyone with and actual pup, or at least a waiting list spot for Christmas. We are looking for a working line gsd. Love the all black and darker colored short coat dogs. With 4 & 8 yo kids, friendly is obviously a must. But plan on obedience, and at least some personal protection training asap.
> This would be the 1st time myself, or my wife has had a registeres dog. I'm quite frankly finding the process of finding a trust worthy breeder to be maddening. I'll find one that looks promising, then check reviews not on their website, and get scared.


1st - I would not worry about registrations. You should not looking to be breeding the pup later on unless it is titled and worthy of breeding; it has titled parents; OFA hips and elbows are good or better; you plan to spend a small fortune. 2nd - definitely plan on shipping or travel which neither is a good option with covid19. Perhaps Colorado Springs is accepting flights with live animals but many airlines are not. 3rd - "some protection training is a bad idea. Let the natural temperament and instincts handle that. If you do "some" protection training it is like handing a gun to someone that has never used one before. It becomes a huge liability and you had better be prepared to deal with it. 4th - The best breeders are not too fond of hearing "Christmas puppy" since those are more likely to get all kinds of love and enthusiasm until about groundhog day and the fun become work and tiring. Good breeders vet their adoptive homes for those potential situations. 5th - the best breeders already have deposits when a litter is born. They are typically 8-10 weeks old when they go to their new homes. Timing enters into looking for a forever family companion. Almost forget to mention that although I am not familiar with "working lines", it is my understanding that in theory they have higher drives than show lines. I don't know that to be true but higher drive might demand more attention and exercise. I could also mean that the obedience and general control of the dog be solid and not "iffy", hit and miss.


----------



## Jags (Oct 17, 2019)

BdoubleD said:


> Thank you for the info. I'll look her up





wolfstraum said:


> v d Traumwolfen aka Marsha Seck has been breeding for quite some time....she started off with a female, Elsa/Enni, from my Basha (Bianka v Spitzbubezwinger, Sch3, IPO3, KKL - a female I imported from Belgium who produced several Nationally competitive dogs, including her Archer, who was a WUSV team member with Dave Kroyer)....Almost every one of Basha's progeny, grand and great grand progeny are super family dogs as well as working or competition dogs. Her upcoming females, Neon and Dragon are related to my dogs - Neon a daughter of my V Komet, IPO1, IPG2 KKl, and Dragon a great granddaugher 2x of Basha via Elsa via Jagr (2X National top ten, WUSV selection trial). I believe the litter she has right now (by Pfalcon Wolfstraum, BH only because of covid restrictions) is sold. A good freind of mine here in Pittsburgh has a Pfalcon x Zulu pup and she is just a super nice pup.....a lady who had a male from my G litter is on the list for this current Q litter as well.
> 
> My goals are for super solid companion dogs who can be trained and titled in more than just IPG - but have to be good companions first. I have seen and had many of the Traumwolfen dogs here in my home for periods of time, and am comfortable saying that a dual purpose - ie companion and sport - dog is being produced there as well. Neon will be the next to be bred - just got the paperwork back on her from Germany and her hips, elbows and back are all certified clear, as well as being DM clear.
> 
> ...


I have a pup from Marshas P litter....Pfrenzi v d Traumwolfen. I did extensive research for a year before my decision and literally could not be happier with my experience. Pfrenzi has an absolute stellar temperament and has been an absolute joy in her young months. I had Pfrenzi stay with Marsha for some basic foundation training and to socialize her with her adult shepherds in her home. Another home run of a decision. She is beautiful, focused and on her way as a wonderful companion. My highest regard to Traumwolfen as well...


----------



## BdoubleD (Oct 4, 2020)

Jags said:


> I have a pup from Marshas P litter....Pfrenzi v d Traumwolfen. I did extensive research for a year before my decision and literally could not be happier with my experience. Pfrenzi has an absolute stellar temperament and has been an absolute joy in her young months. I had Pfrenzi stay with Marsha for some basic foundation training and to socialize her with her adult shepherds in her home. Another home run of a decision. She is beautiful, focused and on her way as a wonderful companion. My highest regard to Traumwolfen as well...


In actually about to sign a contract with her. Really enjoyed our convo.


----------

